# All dogs eventually leave us



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Saw this on another forum (cars oddly enough)
As I sit at the lake today, this is a great photo to help remember all the dogs that have gone before us and the one's yet to leave who will all meet us at Heaven's gate in a joyous celebration.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

You had me worried there for a minute!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Gee, thanks for making me cry.
I have been away since June 5, and still have a week to go before I see my Hans. Given his age, I feel as if I’m wasting precious time.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

But they stay in our hearts.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> But they stay in our hearts.


Forever.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> You had me worried there for a minute!


I thought that too for a split second but thankfully no, both are just fine. Beautiful day at the lake, sunny, mild not too warm (25C/78F), just got back from the lake Regatta, dogs are chasing the red squirrels around, salmon and salad for dinner, cold adult beverage time shortly; all is good.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sunflowers said:


> Gee, thanks for making me cry.
> I have been away since June 5, and still have a week to go before I see my Hans. Given his age, I feel as if I’m wasting precious time.


You can always facetime or Zoom or whatever. Not sure if that makes it better or worse for either them or us.


----------

